# hs 622, tracks wont move



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

just wonder my neighbour has hs 622 maybe 10 -plus years old, its in mint shape, when we pull on lever for the tracks to move she wont move, took the back cover off and we can see the shaft spinning over and sound like a gear is missing teeth or broken and wont engage to move the tracks, can anyone give an idea if it may be the transmission or a simple fix of repalcing a gear or 2, we can here it click as the main shaft spins over when lever is engaged to move the tracks, he is giving it to me so was wondering if anyone can give me an idea of what parts may be needed


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

chaulky45 said:


> we pull on lever for the tracks to move she wont move, took the back cover off and we can see the shaft spinning over and sound like a gear is missing teeth or broken and wont engage to move the tracks, can anyone give an idea if it may be the transmission or a simple fix of repalcing a gear or 2


Which exact shaft can you see spinning? Got any photos or a video to share?


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Which exact shaft can you see spinning? Got any photos or a video to share?


No pics,its a long shaft that goes from left to right,think the box with the gears are to the right also, its locked in his shed wont be able to get pics or more info for a few days


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Welcome, could it be #19?


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

db9938 said:


> Welcome, could it be #19?


Thanks for posting, the shaft I see spinning is either 2 or 1, not sure which is the front or the back on the pic until I see the blower again in a few days


----------



## knightsofni (Sep 10, 2014)

I am sorry if this is obvious, but does that model have the lever to disconnect the drive?
I had an HS724 and at the back on the machine below the handles there is a small lever to disconnect the drive so you can push it around.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

knightsofni said:


> I am sorry if this is obvious, but does that model have the lever to disconnect the drive?
> I had an HS724....


No. The HS724 has a hydrostatic transmission (requires a release lever to move around) but the HS622 is fitted with a 2-speed gear drive transmission and a shift lever that can move to NEUTRAL.


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> No. The HS724 has a hydrostatic transmission (requires a release lever to move around) but the HS622 is fitted with a 2-speed gear drive transmission and a shift lever that can move to NEUTRAL.


Thanks for replying guys, i just came back from next door hes not home yet, was going to get a few pics and post on here, i'll have to wait until he is home and get back,thanks for the help so far


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

chaulky45 said:


> Thanks for replying guys, i just came back from next door hes not home yet, was going to get a few pics and post on here, i'll have to wait until he is home and get back,thanks for the help so far


Sorry guys to dark to take a pic tonight, and its not a 622, its a 724 like he said in the above,will have a few pics tommorow night


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Ahh, that's an animal outside my knowledge base then. I will defer to knights, or other owners. And you have a very generous neighbor. A running model, in excellent condition, can easily reach the $1000 mark, and in some it can go higher. 

(FYI- with Honda diagrams the upper right corner, show a reference arrow for front. I can't say that all of the diagrams are oriented towards this direction, but at least you now know what to look for.)


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

db9938 said:


> Ahh, that's an animal outside my knowledge base then. I will defer to knights, or other owners. And you have a very generous neighbor. A running model, in excellent condition, can easily reach the $1000 mark, and in some it can go higher.
> 
> (FYI- with Honda diagrams the upper right corner, show a reference arrow for front. I can't say that all of the diagrams are oriented towards this direction, but at least you now know what to look for.)


Neighbour finds the honda blowers with the tracks to low for him and gives him a bad back, he has plans to buy a Toro Snow blower that has tires and and is higher up on the handle bars so he does have to lean over, I was already offered $1200 like she was but not for sale,just going to fix it when I find out what it needs and use it off and on with my hs 80 blower,we get dumped on pretty good here in Nl Jan ,Feb and March months ,and snowblowers are going everyday 2-3 times aday sometimes


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

That's not the first time I've heard that. Somewhere, somebody posted a fix to the height of the handles. It was a pretty simple and lever system. 

Hey, but free is good too.


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

db9938 said:


> Ahh, that's an animal outside my knowledge base then. I will defer to knights, or other owners. And you have a very generous neighbor. A running model, in excellent condition, can easily reach the $1000 mark, and in some it can go higher.
> 
> (FYI- with Honda diagrams the upper right corner, show a reference arrow for front. I can't say that all of the diagrams are oriented towards this direction, but at least you now know what to look for.)


Should have some pics later today, my neighbour was generous yes but he finds the Honda with the tracks to low and gets a bad back, he is in the process now of buying a Toro with wheels, I hear if the trannsmission is gone or bad then that alone is $500-600 to buy new


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

chaulky45 said:


> Should have some pics later today, my neighbour was generous yes but he finds the Honda with the tracks to low and gets a bad back, he is in the process now of buying a Toro with wheels, I hear if the trannsmission is gone or bad then that alone is $500-600 to buy new


That sounds accurate, and as most will recommend, not a DIY type of fix because proper bleeding process of the transmission.


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

db9938 said:


> That sounds accurate, and as most will recommend, not a DIY type of fix because proper bleeding process of the transmission.


 I have the 724 pics, some honda snowblower mechanics tell me its an axel shear pin that needs to be fixed, I cant figure out how to put the pics on here


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Well, it could be the pin in shaft #3 or #7:










I do not know of, or see any pins, in the actual hydrostatic unit. Which is a good thing. 

But could it be as something as simple as #12?


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

db9938 said:


> Well, it could be the pin in shaft #3 or #7:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks,thats exactly what it looks like ,how are you putting diagrams and pics on here, Icant find anywhere to upload pics


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Glad to help, I am using the symbol that is second from the right. If you are trying to download images from your computer, you have to go advanced. There you choose the paper clip icon.


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

db9938 said:


> Glad to help, I am using the symbol that is second from the right. If you are trying to download images from your computer, you have to go advanced. There you choose the paper clip icon.


Would'nt let me upload because my security key was missing ,have no idea what the means, back to my honda 724 some are saying the pin is broke off the drive axel, its inside the metal box to the right side,,when I have it up in the air and tap the box while lever is down the tracks will start to spin but I can put my hands on the tracks and stop them moving


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

chaulky45 said:


> Would'nt let me upload because my security key was missing ,have no idea what the means, back to my honda 724 some are saying the pin is broke off the drive axel, its inside the metal box to the right side,,when I have it up in the air and tap the box while lever is down the tracks will start to spin but I can put my hands on the tracks and stop them moving


Well, it is now a matter of narrowing it down.


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

db9938 said:


> Well, it is now a matter of narrowing it down.


The Pin is broken on the final drive shaft and a gear is stripped,Honda makes a repair kit for it, approx $300, comes with few gears, 3 bearings and a replacement shaft, took about an hour to strip down,will take a few hours to put back together when parts come in,they say its a common problem on most Hondas after they get so old after wear and tear,but the 2005 724 is well worth putting the money into as it was a gift,to buy that 724 now where I am in Newfoundland is $$3500 plus tax,thanks for all your comments


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Thats good to hear that the parts are available. I hope that the replacement part is beefier than the original.

Just curiosity, was it #7 from the first diagram that I posted?


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

db9938 said:


> Thats good to hear that the parts are available. I hope that the replacement part is beefier than the original.
> 
> Just curiosity, was it #7 from the first diagram that I posted?


Yes part #7, comes with shaft and 2 gears in the kit, the 3 bearings you see there you have to buy separate, $14 each


----------



## Apple Guy (Sep 7, 2014)

From all my readings on the internet the pin IN #7 is the weak point and it breaks. The people who's posts I have read are using cut drill bits because they cant get the pin from Honda, it is metric, and they need to get the blower back into action to clear snow ASAP. I personally think the drill bit way is not the smart move to make because drill bits are acutely very brittle. The best way would be have a machine shop make on out of high quality tool steel that is speced to take a pounding and have them make you a couple extra. No need to buy all the gears or even the shaft.


Chaulky45 can you measure the pin length and diameter with a micrometer. Ask the guys at the Honda dealer if they could please micrometer the pin diameter for you, that you need to post it on a Honda forum. ( talk to service dept ) Then the length of the the slot in the gear for use for us guys who would like to have a pin ready to go if we tank that pin. That doesn't need to be as accurate because you can always grind to length. Thanks!!!

.


----------



## Oracle (Oct 8, 2014)

Apple Guy said:


> I personally think the drill bit way is not the smart move to make because drill bits are acutely very brittle. The best way would be have a machine shop make on out of high quality tool steel that is speced to take a pounding and have them make you a couple extra.
> .


I agree that drill bits are a not the best choice but I would stay clear from very hard metal.. If somethings going to give then my preference is a cheap pin and not the gears.. The sacrificial point in the tranny should be the cheapest to replace IMO.


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

What's the story on the kit anyway? Are they aftermarket? I've never been able to find them listed in a parts break down, but I have heard rumors of their existence before.


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

94EG8 said:


> What's the story on the kit anyway? Are they aftermarket? I've never been able to find them listed in a parts break down, but I have heard rumors of their existence before.


Not sure where you live but you can get the kits here in Nl, the kit includes the shaft and 2 gears,runs $172 and you will need 3 bearings also, $14 each,its approx a 3 hour job to strip and replace or so by the time its all done and put back together, have a buddy been doing Honda repairs and others for over 50 years,when I called and told him what my 724 was doing he knew right away exactly what was wrong as its common in Hondas over years of wear and tear,kits are not aftermarket,they are made by Honda also.


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

chaulky45 said:


> not sure where you live but you can get the kits here in nl, the kit includes the shaft and 2 gears,runs $172 and you will need 3 bearings also, $14 each,its approx a 3 hour job to strip and replace or so by the time its all done and put back together, have a buddy been doing honda repairs and others for over 50 years,when i called and told him what my 724 was doing he knew right away exactly what was wrong as its common in hondas over years of wear and tear,kits are not aftermarket,they are made by honda also.


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

I put a new carb on the old hs 80 today I bought off ebay, theres a brass set screw to the side ,do i need to touch or adjust that,if so whats the process, tighten and then back off a full turn or so, the original cabs works fine just that the bowel was a bit rusty


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

If it were me, i'd just switch out the bowl. Less work in the end run.


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

db9938 said:


> If it were me, i'd just switch out the bowl. Less work in the end run.


I bought the carb new $50 to the door,,old carb the o ring is also split,but in order to get the o ring here where i am you have to buy the rebuild kit ,includes the o ring & float for $45, bowl not included, seems like old carb worked better,not sure, wondering if i need to set the air/fuell mixture screw, i never touched it, just put the carb on ,took maybe 15 mins,it may be just need a bit of fresh gas , there was still 1/4 tank a gas from last winter in it


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

If it was bought from Honda, then I would presume that it is preset. I know that when I bought one for my HS622 from Honda, it was. 

So my guess here, would definitely focus on the fuel. You could drop the sediment bowl, and use a funnel to collect the old fuel, and turn the fuel on.


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

db9938 said:


> If it was bought from Honda, then I would presume that it is preset. I know that when I bought one for my HS622 from Honda, it was.
> 
> So my guess here, would definitely focus on the fuel. You could drop the sediment bowl, and use a funnel to collect the old fuel, and turn the fuel on.


No its and ebay carb,you just go to ebay and put in honda carbs,lots there, how ever same carb new but does not have the sediment bowl you can remove like the old one


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Is it OEM?


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

db9938 said:


> Is it OEM?


it was from ebay,looks just like the one that came off,bolted right on except it does not have the sediment bowl to take off and clean like the original carb


----------

